
Marrying Vega and Zen: The AMD Ryzen 5 2400G Review - karimf
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12425/marrying-vega-and-zen-the-amd-ryzen-5-2400g-review
======
pella
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16358631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16358631)

